
Why Gopher lost to HTML - AndrewWarner
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol)#Stagnation
======
pbhjpbhj
I surfed the gopher net and all I got was this lousy URL -
gopher://gopher.floodgap.com/1/overbite/ (works in FF + others).

"Also, Internet Explorer should NOT be used at ALL! (I'll explain
presently).", see gopher://gopher.floodgap.com/0/gopher/wbgopher

Edit: first it's poor links2 support, now no linkifying of gopher links,
shocking ...

~~~
tvon
Your standard Linux distro probably has the gopher command line client
installed. I'm slightly disappointed that its not in OSX.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's not on my Kubuntu and I'd be a bit upset if it was - why include it?
Especially as the major browsers have gopher support.

~~~
tvon
Hmm, it's in my Debian but I might have installed it.

Though, browser support is no reason not to include a tiny command-line
client.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I may have stripped it out. Given the ease with which a client can be
installed ("sudo apt-get install ...") then why waste the space. Sure it's
small but the principle stands, and many small programs add to lots of space -
also that small program is going to be downloaded millions of times
unnecessarily, written to CD/DVD, written to HDD or flash drives .. countless
transfers and writes, even for a few KB that's a waste.

~~~
tvon
So you'd advocate the removal of ftp because Firefox and Konqueror support it?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm sure the popularity-contest data shows that FTP is used quite a lot.
Gopher barely ever. So, "no" unless there were a "command line tools" checkbox
on install that could be used to exclude it. I've never actually used the FF
ftp (until you mentioned it) and didn't even know it was there - I only
occasionally use ftp in a console, usually I'll use Dolphin or Krusader
(KDE4).

------
rsayers
The best client to use on a graphical system Firefox with the Overbite
extension: <http://gopher.floodgap.com/overbite/d?ff3>

For console use Lynx is what I prefer and seems to be popular for that.

Shameless Plug: gopher://gopher.robsayers.com

~~~
figital
What's the name of your gopher server software?

------
xal
I like the image of Firefox 1.5 on that page. That was my favorite iteration
of their UI.

~~~
Legion
That's almost exactly what Firefox 3.5 looks like for me in Linux. No
oversized back button or anything like the default Windows theme.

I imagine there's probably a classic icon theme that will change the icons to
match those old ones.

~~~
sp332
There are lots of themes at <http://addons.mozilla.org> , they even have a
retro category. Foxscape, for example, goes all the way back to Netscape
theme. <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4083>

------
blasdel
I've long maintained that WAP was bitpacked Gopher via Telegram

------
I_got_fifty
How do I get a gopher domain-name?

~~~
tvon
Domain names are not protocol-specific.

~~~
I_got_fifty
No gopher names? Oh, well... my GopherDaddy! empire probably wouldn't have
been very successful anyway..

------
rrival
TurboGopher VR had such potential.

